# For all you lace knitters....new pattern!



## Deedles (Oct 7, 2015)

Dee O'Keefe just released her last design, Aideen. I took the summer off from testing so I haven't done this one yet but I'll be stash diving tonight to start it soon. Also, Dee is starting a KAL in her Ravelry Group if you'd like to join us.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aideen-shawl


----------



## Misschief (Oct 7, 2015)

Ohhhhh.. very pretty!! If I hadn't just cast on for a cardigan for my husband, I'd be very tempted. That's a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 7, 2015)

That does look good. Trouble is, even though Mother is very good at knitting, it's not something I have been able to get to grips with. I can knit all day long but can't pearl or cable for the life of me. I'd love to be able to knit some Aaron jumpers for me and mine


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I'm drooling over this.  I've just started a shawl from my shawl club, but I am definitely getting this pattern.  I have some beautiful cashmere at home in a similar color as the shawl.  I hope there's enough for "Aideen."   Way too many enablers in my life! LOL

TEG:  knit in the round with steeks.  You'll never have to purl!  (However, if you just practice...)

ETA:  two of my favorite YouTube channels for knitting are "Very Pink Knits" and "Knit Purl Hunter."  I have learned a lot from both of these and continue to refer to them for reminders and tips.  If there's something new I'm trying to learn for a pattern, I'll pull up these channels to see if they've done videos on the technique.


----------



## traderbren (Oct 7, 2015)

Its a gorgeous shawl. I have some fabulous Tardis blue that I spun from fiber I was mystery-gifted at my birthday, but I don't think I have quite enough yardage.

TEG- cables look much harder than they really are. Find a tutorial and give them a try! My husband can knit as well- he learned to motivate me to try harder to learn. I couldn't get the hang of it for the life of me, and wanted to knit soakers and longies when my little one was in cloth diapers. He learned, and my pride insisted I needed to learn if he could.


----------



## Deedles (Oct 7, 2015)

TEG....I used to be scared of cables, too, but after watching a few You Tube videos it all fell into place. I'm a visual learner so that was my saving. 

I agree with Teresa, knitting in the round solved alot of problems for me. I still have a mental block about making sweaters (jumpers) or anything that has to be fitted...socks don't count as I can fit them as I go. One of these days I'll tackle it, though. My dream is an Aran sweater.


----------



## Relle (Oct 7, 2015)

Lovely pattern, if I start something else it will probably end up being a UFO, so I'll leave it.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 8, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> That does look good. Trouble is, even though Mother is very good at knitting, it's not something I have been able to get to grips with. I can knit all day long but can't pearl or cable for the life of me. I'd love to be able to knit some Aaron jumpers for me and mine




If you think about cables just a little bit, all you're really doing is switching stitches around. For instance in a 4 stitch cable, you're switching the first two stitches for the second two stitches. Bringing the first two stitches to the back of your work creates a cable that leans to the right; bringing them to the front of your work creates a cable that leans to the left. 

It really is as simple as that.

(I used to work in a yarn store and taught knitting and crochet.)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 8, 2015)

Okay, so while lace is a way off, you have convinced me to give knitting another go!

Sorry for the hijack, Deedles


----------



## Deedles (Oct 8, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Okay, so while lace is a way off, you have convinced me to give knitting another go!
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, Deedles



No problem....anything to encourage trying new things! 

A great way to practice new stitches is to knit a washcloth. Get some good cotton yarn and have a go! Even with mistakes your lovely soap won't mind in the shower/bath. I have tons of washcloth patterns if you need any.


----------

